# 1991 Hymer headlight adjustment



## 126944 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,I am just moving back from living in Spain and does anyone out there know how to change the headlights for use in the UK on a hymer fiat ducato 1991 (not twin) or do I have to buy a new set of headlight?? :?: :? :? or does anyone have a set of headlamps for the UK


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Look at the head light and you will see an area like a triangle from the centre. Put some tape, I used black, over that area. It was accepted for many years for MOT. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*head lights*

Hi Why not get a set of h/light deflectors you can get clear ones from most motor factors or motorist shops 8)


----------

